# Getting this tomorrow



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 4, 2017)

I've been looking at this dead oak every day on my way home. The state is having it taken down so it doesn't fall across the road or on power lines. I'm getting the piece circled tomorrow. It kind of looks like a limb that was cut off YEARs ago but it doesn't have the scar on the end like usual. If it is a burl... hooray for me. If not, firewood! Add it with the other I cut today. Going to try to cut a bunch of Osage in the morning!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2017)

Always great to see a pickup full of wood! Let us know how the potential burl comes out. Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2017)

Well it wasn't a burl but you can't tell unless you get it and look. I guess it will be firewood. My daughter called so I'm gonna spend the day with her!  Going to put the Osage off untill Monday when I'm off again.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2017)

Oops... forgot the pictures.





View attachment 135194


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like it could be a cool bowl.



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks very heavy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 5, 2017)

Free is free! No loss on that one especially since itll keep ya warm now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Looks like it could be a cool bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


Could make a bowl if you had a big enough lathe but I don't and it is heavy!


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 6, 2017)

You could get a couple of nice natural edge bowls out of it. The top section could be cut into 2 "burl" caps and turned. Could be very nice! The grain looks interesting-curly?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2017)

Man I would love to give that a spin, I bet there is some cool figure and color in it even if it's just a heal over.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2017)

I can't wait to cut into it to see what it looks like. @woodtickgreg I'll post pictures of it when I do. We may even work something out by on a few pieces!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2017)

@woodtickgreg, if you were cutting this for you, where would you start?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting hunk of wood...I bet it has some sunrises in it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)

Definitely not firewood.....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2017)

What would be the best way to start cutting this thing in y'all opinion?


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 7, 2017)

In your 2nd pic, there's a ray of light that cuts across the wood. I'd cut along that line down through the wood to get the 2 pieces that could be turned into natural edge bowls.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg, if you were cutting this for you, where would you start?


That's a trick question, lol. I would wack the straight off and take a small slice off the cap to mount a faceplate to it so I could mount it to my lathe and take it for a spin. But if I was going to cut it for smaller turning blanks like bottle stoppers or pot call blanks I probably would just cut it in half to see what the figure looks like and then come up with a game plan on how to further slice it.


----------

